

Ask HN: What service do you use for cloud backup? - rayalez


======
NeutronBoy
Tarsnap [http://www.tarsnap.com/](http://www.tarsnap.com/)

$0.25 per (deduped) GB/month

------
ramon
Google Photos [http://photos.google.com](http://photos.google.com)

It works very nice with iOS for photos and videos and it's unlimited and free.
Google rules! :) I love the Webapp and how I can do albums, easy video upload
and download from iOS, nice!

------
loumf
BackBlaze. $5/month/machine.

~~~
Rainymood
After my data crashing and not having a working back up, i've been looking
into BackBlaze. How in the world do they offer UNLIMITED backups for 5$/month?
Have you had any experience with retrieving this data? I'm curious

~~~
loumf
I have retrieved single files from the web interface. I have not needed a full
restore, but if you do, the best way is probably to have them send it to you
on a USB or HDD (and that costs extra).

The first upload took over a week, but subsequent updates are happening all of
the time. On an older PC (2009) I had to move it to daily (evening) backups
instead of continuous.

It does not (by default) backup literally the whole machine (although you can
fiddle with options to get it to do that). It's set up to do your data (not OS
or Applications). It does not provide a bootable clone.

I strongly suggest you also have a full bootable backup locally and treat
BackBlaze as disaster recovery. I have a Mac and use TimeMachine -- but
anything that makes you a bootable drive (or could restore to one) is fine.

